# Mickey Mouse platy female falling sick



## iggyzso (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello,

We have a 10 gallon freshwater aquarium. It's a pretty new tank, set it up about three weeks ago, bought the fish two weeks ago. We have 4 glassfish, 4 guppies/tetra, 2 Mickey Mouse platies, 2 African dwarf forgs and a snail in the tank. We havr two plant also in there with them. We usually feed them every night blood worms, which they seem to like pretty, occasionally they get flakes in the morning. Water temperature around 26 celsius, the guppies seem to be thriving (brilliant colors).

Today we noticed the girl platy swimming mainly on top of the tank, very slowly without a lot of energy, she seemed kind of limp, head towards the surface and tails down. Also, her tail seems to be nipped a tiny bit and her the scales area little bit rumpled where you can see something red. She sometimes sinks to the bottom. The male, usually around her isn't following her today.

Also, we noticed yesterday that there is some kind of white flake in the tank, which looks like paper tissues, but of course they can't be. Is there some kind of connection between the girl platy and the flakes in the water?

We are beginners so please any information would be great.
We live in a small town, so shops are closed Sunday - will she survive the weekend?

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ad-all-members-please-read-652/#ixzz0zsiEP7gA​


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sorry you are having problems. 

Are you familiar with cycling a new fish tank? If not, read this http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/ Have you been changing the water in your tank? You might have high levels of ammonia or nitrite (you get this in a new tank) which is causing the problem with your fish. If so, you need to immediately do a water change to lower the levels. There are diseases it could be, but if it's a new tank it might be due to the cycling process.


----------



## iggyzso (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello Tanker,

Thank you for your suggestion. The "cycle" seems to be working fine, I think, apart from plants and a "house" for the fish, which was transported from the seller, we also have active carbon system in the tank, so that should free the tank from ammonia...

All the fun with your fishies!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

You say the cycle seems to be working fine so does that mean you have tested the water paramaters for ammonia, nitrIte, nitrAte, ph? 

Can you post the results? That would be a good start.

The white flecks could possibly be a bacterial bloom (fairly common in new tanks).

Oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

Your tank is not cycled. A carbon filter may help keep water clear, but there will still be an ammonia spike now that fish are in it and the nitrogen cycle has begun. The cycle can take up to six weeks to complete. The particles in your water are probably pieces of uneaten food and waste. Partial water changes using tap water treated with Prime might help the distressed Platy but there is a chance she won't make it. Ammonia and Nitrite make them very sick. I would also feed sparingly, as you have already put a lot of fish in there, making for a big bioload. As others have suggested, please test your water and post the numbers so experts on the forum can help. If you don't have the API kit, most pet stores will test for free.


----------



## iggyzso (Sep 18, 2010)

Dear Everyone,

Thank you all for your usefull comments. We are beginners at this and very grateful for all the information.

I went to the pet store and bought the only available tester - unfortunately only had "stick" tester, "Tropical 5 test in 1". But sure enough the nitrite was way over 10 mg/l, nitrate was OK, around 40mg/l, while the is around pH 7.2, I think also not bad. We have been adding Sera Bionitrivec to the tank, and changes has been seen (the brown algae from the plants are slowly going away).

We quarantined the female platy and the lady from the pet store told us to give her Tetra Medica, General Tonic and now 2 days in quarantine and she's doing better. But, we cannot let her back to the other just yet, because as you might not be surprised, 'Ich' has started to show it's signs on one of the guppies, the one which is pregnant (which I guess is not surprising). For an emergency treatment, we also added GeneralTonic to the tank last night and will get Sera ContraSpot when the shop opens today. Also, 50% water change will be done daily now, I think.

I hope we're doing the right thing. This is my first tank and I am as stressed about it as if they were my children....


----------



## iggyzso (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh, yes and we added two new plants to the aquarium to help with kick-star of the cycling...


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you are testing your water for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate because this is very important. It sound like you know your goal is zero ammonia and nitrite, with nitrates no higher than 40 ppm for a freshwater aquarium. I've found that daily 50-percent water changes are a good idea during the cycle to prevent fish stress when ammonia and nitrite are on the rise. Experts on the forum have also recommended Seachem's Prime as a water conditioner and it has worked great in my aquarium. 

I am concerned to hear that you think there is Ich in the tank. I am not familiar with the product you are planning to use for treatment, but I do suggest reading the label to be sure it is safe for invertebrates and live plants, as you have said you have both. I know malachite green and copper can kill plants, snails, and the healthy bacteria bed you are trying to build during the nitrogen cycle. I am hoping some experts will comment and give you some advice on how to proceed with safe treatment of Ich while still cycling a tank. My general advice, based on what I've learned here, is to aim for stable water parameters without adding a lot of products unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## iggyzso (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello Ponyo,

Thank you for the support and suggestions. Don't want to say it too early, but after treatment for 3 days, Ick has vanished, so will keep up the treatment for the next 3 days... Furthermore, we got the nitrite level down to 0 after two 50% waterchanges, will be testing for the next couple of days to see if it comes up again or not.

We let the girl platy back in, she seemed more stressed without the male, plus I also read somewhere that putting back a sick fish some precautions have to be made. As long as the Ick solution is there, I think we're on the safe side. The two froggies are also well.

Thank you again everyone for the useful suggestions, it's a great community, which is being built here!

Ps: Ponyo, hope you can get your Ick problem solved. Tetra Medica ContraIck seems to be working fine: plants and frog doing well.


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

So glad to hear this. Keep learning and watch the fish for signs things aren't right. You did well by noticing the fish demeaner. They tend to alert us when things are aray. Testing is so important.

I have a tank that has been up and running for 5 years. But only fish were from the pond to overwinter.

Once I recieved tropical fish the amonia of course spiked and water changes and evaluations are a must. I consider it still under "new cycling" while things adjust to the new bioload. Every time fish are added is a time to do extra testing as cautionary (preventative) measures. This includes surprise fry births (that also changes bioloads). 

Good luck with the continued success.


----------

